# Rehabilitating a Pigeon



## shelterdogs11 (Aug 28, 2006)

Hello,
Just a few days ago I found a pigeon. We expect that my cat got it. He wasnt able to fly. We nosted he was banded. So I contacted his owners and they said if he was not able to fly they would kill him. He had no use for them because he was a racing pigeon. The way they were going to kill him was to cut his head off. I would not allow this. I have tooken the responsibillity to rehabilitae this pigeon.. since he was not on the death road. I believe I can have him back flying. I have rehabilitated a baby robins bird.. but never a pigeon. This was the first time I had ever heard of "Pigeon Racing". This little guys career days are over.. but that maybe a good thing. But what do I do? Where do I find Pigeon food? How can I help him with out hurting him. I dont want him to fly away.. and go back home! They will kill him! But I do want to help him! So I need some help! PRONTO!

Thanks!


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks shelterdogs11 for rescuing the pigeon! 
I own a pigeon and I buy his food in any pet store or wallmart, there are wild seeds or dove seeds you should try that ,vitamins for birds are important if you keep him indoors .
The experts on this forum will answer all the question you might have soon
Karla


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, you're a good-hearted soul!

If your cat caught him, it's likely that he wasn't doing very well anyhow. The seeds that you're looking for would be a combination of peas of various kinds, corn, wheat, barley, milo, safflower and perhaps a few others. Grit is miniature gravel and comes in different forms. You usually get it at a feed store.

Usually with cat-caught birds, it's important to put them on protective antibiotics because cats can carry a bacteria that can be lethal to birds--Pasteurella multocida. The antibiotics that we usually give are Amoxicillin or a combination Amoxicillin/Clavulanic Acid (usually called "Clavamox" or "Augmentin" and other names).

Pigeons are one of the toughest of birds so they're actually amongst the easiest to successfully rehab. They make pretty good pets, too.

Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

shelterdogs11 said:


> But what do I do? Where do I find Pigeon food?



Hello and welcome to pigeon Talk.

Thank you for rescuing this bird.

Here is a link to actual pigeon seed ingredients. Between health food stores, grocery stores and walmart, you can come up with a pretty good mix of your own, and make your own mix.

http://purgrain.com/ingredients.htm

You can always allow him free-flight in an empty room, enclosed patio, or build him an aviary, when he is better. Chances are he will try to go home, if he ever gets loose.

Please check our RESOURCES under the DAILY forum for pigeon care.


----------



## shelterdogs11 (Aug 28, 2006)

Thank you soo much. I'm going to jump on the antibiotics asap. 

What excercises can I do with him, so he can get stronger? 

Thanks for all the help!
shelterdogs11


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

You can also get Pigeon /Dove food at Petsmart.


----------

